# Oh Bangbang!



## Bangbang (Jan 2, 2007)

*Welcome to Bangbang and her friends blog
Bangbang is a 1 year old something lop, looks blue to me bunny. She isa she even though she can often look like a he (heeheehee)
Last year Bangbang came into my work, like many rabbits she had beendumped and like many rabbits that have been dumped she came home withme
However this time I had no intention of re-homing her even though Idid pretend for a while I was going too, from the moment I saw her itwas love
Nothing cuter then a baby bunny---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/hippo.jpg*

*A few weeks after I hadbrought her home, my dearly beloved dog passed away from heartproblems I felt like my soul had been torn out and trodden on, I hadshared my life with that dog since I was 8 (Im now 21), and he was andwill always be a soul mate.
Bangbang was there, this tiny blue bunny, so sweet, so naughty thank god
She helped me in a way no person ever could, brought light when allelse felt dark, brought humour when I thought nothing would make melaugh, made the tears bearable when I thought I couldnt possibly cryanymore.
My beautiful dog---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/jakeyandsirmoose.jpg*



*Some days I still cry, I still miss him so much
But I have Bangbang, my beautiful blue bunny, with her silly floppyears, her grumpy Imserious face, her naughty wiggling bottom whenshes up to no good Bangbang the silliest naughtiest cutest creatureIve ever clapped eyes on (Sorry Lucy  my cat)
serious face ---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/nov06047.jpg

She is a terror, a demon, a spawn of Satan she WILL eatthe garden, she WILL terrorise the doves in our yard, she WILL eat thebirds seed when Im cleaning their cage, she WILL nibble the cats tailwhen she isnt look, sleep in her bed when shes not there, chin-rubEVERYTHING the cat has chin-rubbed and yes she WILL poo all over herbed after Ive cleaned it because no she DID NOT ask me to cleanit. 
Eating my plants ---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/ratsbangbang001.jpg
Bangbang rolling---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/nov06045.jpg
Bangbang relaxing---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/nov06019.jpg

She will also dig in her food bowl, kill mice, roll indirt, throw buckets )and rip their handles off) and imitate meimitating her

Anyway Ill stop now or this will go on forever
I hope you enjoy getting to know my special (not so little) girl, as she means the world to me and my family.
For she is Bangbang, OWNER of Endo (the guinea pig), Part timearch-nemesis/best friend to the cat, terroriser of birds, killer ofmice and best friend of one very amused humanLara.*



*That silly guinea pig ---&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/ggp011.jpg
And that silly cat--&gt;
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j17/bangbanghippo/firstlotfeb06154.jpg*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 2, 2007)

What a cheeky girl! I love that pic of her rolling in themud, too cute! :love:hearts


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2007)

What a great story! Bangbang seems like a real character. What a doll!

I cant wait to hear more (and see more *hint hint*) of this precious litte girl :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree, a complete character-she thinks she's adog or something-too cute! Can't wait for more!Loved the stroy too!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 4, 2007)

How do you post mulitple pictures in each post rather than doing the links?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 4, 2007)

Best to use a site like PHotobucket.com and just cut n' paste the IMG line(s) in your post.  



sas


Here's more info:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11950&amp;forum_id=14


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 4, 2007)

Here are some photos of BangBang and Endo having free time.
Bang bangs free time is in the backyard, whilst Endos is being let out into Bangbangs huge cage








*What is this? I didn't give anyone permission to but a BBQ here!





Mmmmm I love ferns *munchmunchmunch*





I see someone cooked a chicken on the webber last night... No one told me...
(look at my pretty collar :bunnydance





BAH rabbit proof fence hey... oh we shall see... NO ONE keeps Bangbangaway from her favourite plants.... (she's almost destroyed all of myFathers VERY slow growing ferns.. BAD BAD BANGBANG)






Fine.. I'll just eat this fern again... oops my ears have gone WWWWIILLDD*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 4, 2007)

*Meanwhile back in Bangbangs home...




*

*Has she gone out?*

*




You sure??*
*





WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO:elephant:






So ... what she got for dinner tonight....







I know you keep telling me its the same food... but her food always tastes better..






yumyumyumyumyum






Whatever you do... please... just don't tell Bangbang*


----------



## cheryl (Jan 4, 2007)

Bangbang sure is a pretty little girl,and i just love her colouring! :inlove:

I loved the pictures!

cheryl


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 4, 2007)

*Back in the garden...





What's this...can i eat it?




*

*Seriously you can trust me... I wont eat the plants... I promise*






*I'm just sniffing it.. seriously*






*Itchy ear*






*Just smelling again seriously...*





*Come onI wasn't eating the reticulation... look how innocent i'm trying to look






I'm not hiding ... do i have to go to bed? Seriously? pfffft FINE*


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

Great pics (and captions) of Bang Bang and Endo! They are both too cute for words!

:great:


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 9, 2007)

*Here'ssome more photos and hopefully a short vid her Bangbang doing a fewmini Binkies, it started to rain and she got rather excited!
*

*




*

*"I may come out... I'm just chilling out ya know"
*

*



*

*"I demand a refill!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

*



*

*Look at that bigfat bottom..... makes her tail look smallhahahah*



*



*

*"It was so nice of you to put that towl down for me..."
*

*



*

*"I would make the best centrefold bunny"


i'll try doing the video soon!
*


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2007)

She sure is adorable! Any luck on the video?


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 10, 2007)

No , i tried multiple times last night, itwould almost be completely uploaded then at the very end it would havean error, ill try and findle around with it tomorrow and see what i cando! It took me ages to get her binking on video!

She went to work with me today to get her rabbit vaccine(calicivirus/Myxomatosis), she was so well behaved, then i put her backinto the carrying cage and she turned and stared at me with such anangry angry look and gave a massive THUMP of her back leg! :shock:


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bang bang look like my rabbit. Mines is just a lido browner.


----------



## binkies (Jan 11, 2007)

How adorable! Love the guinea pig too! Thecollar is very cute, but I did read on here that it is really dangerousfor rabbits to wear them.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 12, 2007)

she's been wearing a collar for over a year nownever a problem, i would imagine if she was a small rabbit it would bean issue, however she's larger then my cat... Its designed for cats soif they get stuck on anything it comes apart.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 15, 2007)

*Afternoon fun*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some more photos of Bangbang and Lucy (thecat)






*"That rabbit seems to have escaped..."






"mmmm weed seedlings so...very...tasty..."






"You so lucky you have me, I'm doing your weeding FOR FREE"






"Why hello bucket... SO WE MEET AGAIN"






"LAAARAAAAAAAA BANGBANGS THROWING BUCKETS AROUND!!!!"






"You will go to the fridge... you WILL get my herbs"






Striking a side pose






Striking another pose






"oiiiiiiiiiiii stop making fun of my ears!!!"






"That's more like it"*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 15, 2007)

*Some more photos of her having some chill out time inside*






*

Chilling with her salad platter






"Do not look at my food like that... ITS MINE!"






"zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"






This photo just cracks me up it looks like she has slammed into a bus and flattened her face*


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

I love the new pics! Bangbang seems like a real diva :bunnyheart

I especially love this one:







That is one dissaproving bunny face


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm starting to think thatBangbangactually considers herself to be a Goddess, she is so full ofherself!!! But its so funny, she has so much attitude. Whenever i pullout the camera (which is almost every day...) I get those unimpressedlooks, however she knows hows beautiful she is so it makes sense to herthat i'ld be taking so many photos after all, she's a celebrityright?:lol


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 21, 2007)

*Tropical Bangbang






* sings* You put you right foot in, you put your right foot out, youput your right foot in and shake it all about! You do the bangbangpokeyand you turn around and that's what its all about!"






I'm a pretty girl (yes i said girl!)






Pat me, I have flowers on my head*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2007)

What a lovely girl! My buns would killme if I did that to them. All she needs is a grass hulaskirt. Hint hint!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 21, 2007)

*Bangbang is so pretty! What kind of flowers are those? *

*I love looking at Bangbang's pictures!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 23, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> What a lovely girl! My buns would kill me if I didthat to them. All she needs is a grass hula skirt.Hint hint!


Lara says "What a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Bangbang says "oh no oh no DON'T GIVE HER ANYMORE IDEA!!!!"
hahaha :bunnydance:


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 23, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote:*


> *Bangbang is so pretty! What kind offlowers are those? *
> 
> *I love looking at Bangbang's pictures!*
> 
> *~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


There franipani's we have now 5 trees in our yard 
3 * Yellow and White
1 * Pink,orange and red
1 *Bloody red


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

Happy Australia Day (for yesterday)






Bangbang gets into the spirit






My sisters bf put bangbang into a trance (heehee white belly)






"Pat meeeeeeeeee i&#39;m wearing a cape!"






"LOOK no legs!" (I love when she does the &#39;meatloaf&#39






"That&#39;s enough GET IT OFF"






"Look what you&#39;ve done! You messed me hair up!"[<WBR>/color]


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 27, 2007)

*Hehe, Bangbang, you&#39;re so cute!*

*Happy Australia Day!!*

*~Diana & Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 6, 2007)

*Bangbangs being amusing as usual so hereare some photos of her and my cat Lucy...



*

*"Lemmi out!!!!!!!!!!... I can see you... STOP LAUGHING"
**



*

*"ummm there is something on my head..."*




*"I better be getting paid for this..."






"mmm yum... I meant it smells WONDERFUL..."






"Oh..the fence meants i can't eat it? Well you could have made it a LITTLE clearer pffft"






"You are ABSOLUTLY OUTRAGES!!!!! **** i look good"






"I may have laughed when you put the hat on Bangbang HOWEVER i am NOT laughing now!!!!"






"woahh drank to much last night, turn the lights down!"






"i'm feeling a little CRAAZZZYYYY"






"In the australian outback the native lion stalks the ferral rabbit...oh your watching me...ha...hi?"





"yeah about the haircut... overall its crap... but it makes my legs look slim?"
*


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7O_jsSyBLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7O_jsSyBLo[/ame]

hopefully this works,sorry about it being quite dark, i swear she does it purpose as to tryand deny that she actually does silly binkies! It's also short but youget the picture!
I'll try and record a longer one soon, silly bangbang


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxfm-xaHw_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxfm-xaHw_s[/ame]

Found another one that isnt so dark and longer, just ignore me talking!


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 14, 2007)

Endo would like to say something to anyone in Perth WA





"Hello everyone... I know this is Bangbangsblog... But I just want to put out a personal message to any guineapigs in perth looking for a new home... Bangbang doesn't pay me as muchattention as I deserve, I know we're neighbours and she has a garden topatrol... but atnight time and sometimes during the day Iwould like to find someone to eat veggies and fruit with, do maddieswith and whoop with... so if you know anyone interesting please tellme, thanks everyone..."

anyone know anyone in perth who has gps looking for a new home, i'm looking for one!


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 15, 2007)

Just thoughti'ld put a few pics in of Bangbang and Endos homes, Endo will begetting a new home sometime soon and moving out of Bangbangs.Eventually bangbang will also get a new cage however seeming she isused to living in a large cage i'm still pondering on how to replicateit, however making it better... and of course on wheels...






My dad made this cage years ago for birds, I dont know where he got theframe from or what its actual use was... however it made a great cage,strange yes... but nice and roomy!






Her assortment of munchies and water






Her bed, tray, hay rack and of course, Endo her room-mate..






Endos place! I cant wait for the new cage its going to be nice and bigso I can put more play things in there, she will also have afriend:bunnydance::elephant::colors:
BTW the towl on top of the cage is there as Bangbang Loves tosit/sleep/ponder and watch us from there, she's such a buddha






Chilling under her bed, wondering if all these photos being taken means she's coming out for a run??


----------



## cheryl (Feb 21, 2007)

Bangbang is a gorgeous girl!,she sounds like a little character,her colouring is very pretty as well 

cheryl


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 26, 2007)

Well bangbang was having a run this arvowhen she vanished for a while... so I went to find out where she hadgot to... I took one look at her face and knew she had done somethingnaughty... the guilt was just beaming out...






"Nothing to see here...move along..."






"Oh this... well.... it was an accident... the earth and stone just ...fell away.."






:disgust:Bloody rabbit.... I had justcommented on how good she was and how she never digs... i seriouslythink she understands every word that i speak!!!!!!!
And here's a photos of our darwin red frangipani's first flower!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Oh Bangbang! Younaughty girl! Ookpik has taken to chewing wires lately,something she never did before. She even chewed the cord formy modem, I was not pleased. What is with these girls?
Very pretty flower. I was going to say that you didn't show any of the red frangipani flowers!
Well, I guess I should go update my blog. I have a new fish tank and hedgehog to show.*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 16, 2007)

Well today I went to the localgrocery shop and bought some greens for Bangbang, Endo and theBirdies,I soaked them in a bucket of water, rinsed them offand left them out to dry....










"hmmmm what do we have here...."






"Munchmunchmunchmunchmunch"






"WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well YOU left them here didn't you! Who's stupid? NOT ME!!!"






"You can't be mad at me... I'm cute!"






"Pat me immediatly"






"I'm so lazy i'm going to sleep and munch of grass at the same time"






"Ok I know you said one bowl is mine and the other one is Endo's but how about NO BOTH ARE MINE MINE MINE AND MINE"


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2007)

I :heart:Bangbang's blog!! 

Thanks so much for contributing such great posts! 

Nosepats for Bangbang and Endo! :inlove:



sas and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 16, 2007)

I love the bunny

BTW, The guinea pig (and future room mate) should not have the samefood as the bunny, guinea pigs need food with extra Vitaman C


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 17, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I :heart:Bangbang's blog!!
> 
> Thanks so much for contributing such great posts!
> 
> ...



hehe thanks for checking the blog out!
She just amuses me so much, she has taken over my life... house...backyard... everything, I always thought rabbits were so quiet andtimid and she is the most offensive, obnoxious creature ever... shereally does think she is some sort of god and everything that is doneis for her. I just love Bangbang so much and love sharing her withothers, especially non-bunny people so they can see how much fun andenjoyment that can be had owning such a naughty but very cute creature:bunnydance:


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 17, 2007)

*1dog3cats17rodents wrote: *


> I love the bunny
> 
> BTW, The guinea pig (and future room mate) should not have the samefood as the bunny, guinea pigs need food with extra Vitaman C


Yup i know about the VC and already give Endo extra VC, i've also hadmany arguements with pet shop staff over providing incorrect andinsuffcient food for guinea pigs and giving incorrect information, i amnow not popular in some petshops :whatever


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Bangbang! OOOhhhhhhh you are just too cute! I would love to meet you as I love a woman who has real curves  

But I think that you may squash me as I'm only little!:?So that not may workout...

I love to read your blog when Mum lets me near the computer. I thinkthat you should give that cat a good scare and make it that Rabbitsrule the outback! :bunnydance:I know that you mean about those lookswhen you get busted! I was caught up on Mum and Dads bed this morningdoing a pee on Dads pillow! I think they didn't know that I could jumpso high! Haha... suffer humans! I just pretended I didn't know whatthey were talking about!

Love to hear from you so keep us posted! 

P.S. (Can you tell your Mum to show me more of those pics with theflowers in your hair? You look sooo hottttt!!!!inkpansy


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

*Thumpies wrote:*


> Hi Bangbang! OOOhhhhhhh you are just too cute! Iwould love to meet you as I love a woman who has real curves
> 
> But I think that you may squash me as I'm only little!:?So that not may workout...
> 
> ...




Bangbang 
" I just want to be a friends with that stupid cat but whenever Idemand to be patted she runs away, I mean what is her problem?? 
I don't see why we can't pee on their beds...I poo on my bed all thetime and you don't see me whining about it! I keep telling Lara thatIm curvaceous she doesn't seem to agree. As for the flowers I tried totell her I looked hot but she kept saying I looked cute so in the end Istormed off.
I think I should rule the house, back and front yard and welleverything and anything because Im better then they are and theyshould just accept it.
Oh and she isnt my Mum shes my servant
I would probably squash, but that doesnt mean we cant hang out some, I would even share my fresh food with you
Love and mint-breath
Bangbang
p.s. She's so evil she squirted me with the hose yesterday when I was chilling out in the garden not once but TWICE!!!



Lara:
1) you not curvaceous your fat

2) I am not your servant!!!!!
3) The reason the cat runs away from you is because you come chargingout from behind bushes and shove your boof head in her face and yourknow how fragile she is!
4) your so cute!

p.s. seriously I didnt mean to get you with the hose!!! I just didn't see you!!!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 25, 2007)

It's been 5 whole days, I need more BangBang pictures! :stikpoke

BTW, you do realize that BangBang is now one of my favorite bunnies andthat Chance has a huge crush on BangBang. You also do realize that sheis like at the top of my bunnynapping list (along with Haley's Basiland Max!) so you better keep a close eye on her! h34r2


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> It's been 5 whole days, I need more BangBang pictures! :stikpoke


:yeahthat

I somehow missed so many new pics! I love this one:







What a foxy lady!


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Bang Bang,

I just took this photo of Thumper before to show you how much he is inlove with you. :inlove: He has called his female rabbit friend (thatMum and Dad gave him the other day) Bang Bang. He was just having a bitof fun with her under the bed before when I busted him! I think he wasso embarrassed. But I think that you will get a giggle out of how manyadmirers you have out there! 

Love Emma (Thumpers mum)






P.S Mum had trouble posting the photo!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

*MBH
*Well Bangbang and I are both big fans of your bunny family,Bangbang is very impressed with how much you love you buns and she'sreally glad Chance found you. After all looking so much like her meanshe's one of the hottest rabbits around and therefore he should beliving the highlife right her right? right? hehehe Arn'tbunnies the best, they sure think they are.... Bangbangs egoatm---&gt;:thankyou:

*Haley
*Thanks for checking the blog out, its my shrine to her, she knowsi'm smitten with her big boof head. I was giving her a break fromphotos, she gets annoyed with me sometimes always flashing the cameraat her, stay tuned there shall be more soon, after all i havn't putflowers on her head lately!

*Thumpies
*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that's cute, now he has his own Bangbang!!Hopefully she's of a more manageable size and wont crush him like myBangbang would :wink


Well until tomorrow i'll leave you with this photos of Bangbang as a baby... i mean seriously could she be ANY cuter?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

:colors:Why tomorrow? Why not now?:colors:

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Because its almost 11pm and Bangbang wouldprobably bite my head off if I woke her up.... she would be all":censored2:", she's rather scary when angry :baghead


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

:shock:Scarey bunny.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

I know... i accidently squirted her with thehose the other day and she turned around and charged at me! I ran awayscreaming :whistling


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

I have done that with some of mine. Do not EVER come between Ringo and food.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Hahahahaha they can be really intimadating!
My sister used to live in Indonesia and had a pet bunny there (whoknows lives with her bf over there), and she would write me the mosthilarious emails about Blinky (the bun) who was in season terrorisingher and her boyfriend, she would storm through the house grunting andcharging at them they were so scared of her, it just sounded sohilarious however!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Till it happens to you.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 27, 2007)

*Here are some more pics! As requested....






"Why is this up here?.... I just pruned it... seriously"






"Hey lucy!"






"Hello Bangbang..."






"Hi lara"






"Lucy! What ya doin?"






"Lemmi seeeee"
"Go AWAY"






"Yuck you stink
"Do Not, YOU SMELL"






"Not talking to you"
"Good, not talking to you either"






"What.."*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Bangbang looks big!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 28, 2007)

petite, little and small are three words that donot describe bangbang, plump, hefty and chunky are 3 words that totallygo with her


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2007)

Adorable pics! Your backyard is so pretty!

I love this one of her as a baby:






What a little Muffin!!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bangbang is awesome!

Here is my favourite photo/caption:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Yay Bangbang! Lovelypics as always. Lucy is a pretty cat! Bangbang hasquite the fan base now. I'll be sure to not tell Ookpik soshe won't be jealous. Plus she'd probably box me for notposting as many pics of her! lol*


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 2, 2007)

Well today I wascleaning Bangbang and Endo's cages as they REALLY needed a clean,Bangbang felt due to my lack of attention to her cage this week thatshe really should keep an eye on me and make sure my cleaning was up tostandard!







"Looking good, nice and clean good work Lara"






"Whats this... newspaper, havn't used that in a while"






"Yep yep I approve"






"Looking good"






"ZOOOOOOOOOOOM"






"What... i'm just have a gander through the shrubbery"






"ZOOOOOM"






"Endo... explain yourself
"Dunno dude, she puts me in here sometimes... i like grass"






"Bangbang....somethings approaching me....!!!!!"
"Yeah thats just Lucy she's smells"
"What the hell is that... Bangbang is it yours? Don't tell me your multiplying"






".... WHAT THE **** WHAT IS IT WHAT I DONT UNDERSTAND GROSS WHERE IS ITS FACE....ITS BUM LOOKS LIKE ITS HEAD ARUGHHHHHH"
"What am I?? Look at yourself you stupid smelly fluffy FREAK"
"Can you both shut up i'm trying to eat grass here"





"Hahah she's a SCARDY CAT hahahahaha geez i'm funny"
"Worst pun EVER"


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 3, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> "Endo... explain yourself
> "Dunno dude, she puts me in here sometimes... i like grass"
> 
> "Bangbang....somethings approaching me....!!!!!"
> ...




*Omg, I love it! LMAO, you're so funny, Lara!*


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

What is the story behind Endo's name? Did he do an endo off of something?


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 4, 2007)

*In biology class back in high school myfriend and i were always highly amused by the cell parts - endoplasmicreticulum and the golgi body, we just thought they were rediculouswords. Then I got Endo last year and called her Puggle after this funnytoy i had when i was little... however somehow endoplasmic reticulumwas mentioned and I jokingly said I would call her that, then myfriends kept referring to her as Endo, then i found myself calling herEndo in accident, and well I gave in, Endo is now her name *





*wax32 wrote: *


> What is the story behind Endo's name? Did he do an endo off of something?


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 4, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote:*


> *Bangbang wrote:*
> 
> 
> > "Endo...explain yourself
> ...






hehe i have to amuse myself somehow


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Ahh, that makes sense! You can name your next one Mitochondria.


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 20, 2007)

*Howdy Everyone, Its been a little while since I last posted for Bangbang so here is an update...
KEY
Red= Me (lara)
Violet = Bangbang
Blue = Lucy (cat)






"If I don't look she'll go away"
"Is she looking?"






"Oi Lucy"
"**** off"






"Can you stop looking at me? It's creeping me out"
"Hi"






"Muahahahahhaha I ate cat food muahahahahaha"






"oh.... Hi... so.. aha..."
"Oh you didn't...you did... I'm so dobbing on you"






BEFORE...






AFTER






CAUGHT OUT!*


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 20, 2007)

*And some more, Outdoor Adventures and Cage Cleaning times...






"Hiiiiiii, what's up?"
"Nothing much, just was wondering what evil you were up too..."






"No evil... just .... sitting....pondering ya know.."
"hmmm"






"Bangbang... you've squashed half the plant"
"ah...sorry?"






"Yes, I Like this whole newspaper thing, I think its a keeper for now"
"Yeh I like it too, just dont make a mess by ripping it up and it can stay"






"I'm serious, Ilike it, I wouldnt rip it up"






"Hmm are you sure?"
"For real"






"Pat me I'm adorable"






"Remember to come back and see my blog from time to time guys, Thanksfor looking, I'm so **** awesome... and if you don't come back...scroll down.... you'll see"










































"I'll getcha!"*


----------



## wax32 (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL Great shots!

We really need to rabbit proof at least some of our house, it looks like fun letting the rabbit explore inside.  :bunnydance:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 24, 2007)

*No worries, Bangbang, I love yourblog! Ookpik and I enjoy checking out our evil twins inAustralia! hehe!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww...BangBang you are gorgeous!! 

And the kitty...well, you just teach that kitty a lesson it'll never forget! 

Hugs!!

:inlove:
*
Bangbang wrote: *


> *
> "Hiiiiiii, what's up?"
> "Nothing much, just was wondering what evil you were up too..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Thumpies (Apr 28, 2007)

*Oh this is my fav!! I could see Thumper doing this! x

Bangbang wrote: *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Apr 28, 2007)

AwwI love the pictures of BangBang in the flowerpot!:bunnyheart

And great dialogue Lara :thumbup


----------



## binkies (Apr 28, 2007)

I am so jealous of you imaginative people! That is quite an entertaining blog and I just love reading it!


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 29, 2007)

*Wax32
*Bangbang usually isn't invited inside she just comes in, after sheowns this place doesn't she? I do love it when she comes inside tovisit she goes searching for the cat, she really seems to enjoyupsetting her 

*Matherwoman
*Bangbang says thankyou forcalling her gorgeous, she'spretty impressed by her own appearance (she is so full of herself)...As for that kitty cat she's about to get the shock of her life, shethought Bangbang was a handful, 4 more weeks and she'll have a 9 weekold puppy to contend with!!!

*Thumpies
*Where is your blog, I've tried to find it and I cant???
As for Bangbang eating cat food....:disgust:I think itscreepy, she thinks its great! And they are t/d biscuits for my catsteeth so they are quite large and she grabs one comes screaming intothe living room drops it on the carpet and munches it right in front ofthe cats nose!!!!!!! Lucy hates it... but hates it more when she cansmell bunny breath on her biscuits.

*Michaela
*Thanks! I love taking photos of Bangbang, she is just so amusing.Such a naughty bunny, always eating my plants, or squashing them! Shecan't help herself and always jumps into pot plants just to see whatsthere. 

*Binkies
*Bangbang said i'm not imaginative she is and doesnt want me taking any credit for all her hilarity! :whistling


Anyhow, I shall update with more photos soon as she's been in a prettyfunny mood of late!!! Just to end this post here is a photo ofBangbangs new brother, he comes home in 4 weeks, he's 5weeks and 3 daysold! No name as of yet... such a cutie!!!
I really hope they'll be friends!! She is great with my neighbours big smelly dog so fingers crossed!!
night everyone,
Lara and Bangbang


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Oh my gosh! He'ssoooooo cute! I can't wait until you bring him home so we cansee more pics!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (May 4, 2007)

BangBang UPDATE

Ohhahh I just figured out how to make words look a bit fancier teeheehee...
Well this week has been a little different! Endo the piggie had scabson her skin and her nails needed a trim. So I took her to work and shehas mites, I have treatment for her and then the vet told me I shouldtreat Bangbang as well as she lives in close prox. with Endo. 
Bangbang does not appriciate the smell of the treatment and thus was not impressed with me for the rest of the day...:whatever
Bangbang also decided this week she doesn't want to use her littertray. She will infact poop only on her bed and wees only on thefloor... Needless to say I wanted to kill her when i came out and foundshe had pooped all over her clean bed.
However apart from this act of terror she's been in a really cute moodthis week. Following me around like a puppy, being really smoochie, sohow can i stay mad at her! She's such a silly chop!
Here are some photos, enjoy!arty0002:






"The lion stalks through the under grow in search of prey"






"Pardon me?"






"Lion? I thought you were a cat?"





"Didn't you tell me she was a cat??"






"hmm... I'm outta here"






"BREAKS ON..... grass!!"






*Snnnnnniffffffffff* "smelling the roses"







"What...."






"Nothing like a good ol' groom"






"that's it for now, catchall later!"

Love from Bangbang


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

I love this blog - really brings a smile to my face. 

Hope Endo is doing OK

Jan


----------



## Bangbang (May 7, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I love this blog - really brings a smile to my face.
> 
> Hope Endo is doing OK
> 
> Jan


*[shadow=lime]Thankyou!!![/shadow] , I reallyenjoy creating this blog. Bangbang brings me so much joy (andlaughter!), I love sharing her with anyone who'll listen! 
Endo is doing great, her skin looks so much better and she seems so much happier in herself :wink*


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

I'm so glad you caught the mites quickly! Theycan be soooo painful! Bangbang is my hero! She has more spunk andattitude than I have!


----------



## Bangbang (May 7, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> I'm so glad you caught the mites quickly! They can be soooopainful! Bangbang is my hero! She has more spunk and attitude than Ihave!



She definitely has attitude!!!!! She is so overconfident and naughtythat you cant help but love her! If she was well behaved it would getso boring, her mischievousness is one of her finest attributes!
When I adopted her I didnt have ANY idea how incredibly head strong,determined and incredibly naughty rabbits are! Shes a big boofhead buthas a heart of gold, even though shes so naughty shes still a mummysgirl and loves her cuddles! When she cant see you, she gets bored andactively seeks you out, I mean whats the point of being naughty is noone it watching?!
And shell kill me for telling everyone this but she loves the cat,and all she wants is the cat to love her back! Lets hope she has moresuccess with her new brother, Marley the puppy!


----------



## binkies (May 9, 2007)

I love seeing and hearing about her. I really do! Can't wait to find out what happens with Marley!


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 26, 2007)

*HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!Again everyone, Well now that things are up and running I thought I would update Bangbangs blog! So Enjoy!*
[line]






Marley" So what are we doing now?"






Bangbang "WE??? Since when was there a we??"





"Ha ha bangbang your so funny! your my bestest friend!!"
"Look kiddo your cute n all but i'm ... well.. I do things on my own there is no we"





"But I eat plants tooo..."






--bangbang thinks "maybe if I dont look he'll go away..."--





"OIIIIIIIII YOU WITH THE CAMERA GET YOUR DOG AND LEAVE ME IN PEACE OR YOU WILL PAYYYYY"
Me "haha i dont care its funny... be nice he's only a baby"






" I WARNED YOU HAHAHA IM EATING YOUR PLANTS"






"THIS IS THE LAST STRAW GET OUT OF MY HOUSE"






"I HATE it that your so cute ... fine... we ARE friends"


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 26, 2007)

And now the ZOOM chronicles brought to you by...




BANGBANG

and





Marley the grub





ZOOOOOM





ZOOOOOOOOM





ZOOOOOOOOOOOM





ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


Hope you enjoyed, till next Ciao!


----------



## binkies (Jun 26, 2007)

yay! I loved them!!! MORE PLEASE


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 26, 2007)

Aw this blog always cracks me up!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ah! The cuteness is too much, I can't handle it!!! Marley sure looks like he's grown. He's so darling. What does Lucy think of him now? Bangbang looks huge compared to him still, though!:biggrin2:
Good to see new pics from you!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 27, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Ah! The cuteness is too much, I can't handle it!!! Marley sure looks like he's grown. He's so darling. What does Lucy think of him now? Bangbang looks huge compared to him still, though!:biggrin2:
> Good to see new pics from you!*
> 
> *~Diana*


Marley is growing so rapidly he's starting to get lanky little legs hehehe!!! Bangbang is on a diet... she is so fat!!! However even if she lost weight she is quite a large bunny!!
Lucy .... well lucy isn't a big fan of Marley and likes to beat him up if she thinks no one is looking, Marley is devastated all he wants is for her to like him. 
Bangbang on the other hand is highly amused by Marley so at least he's got her... and oh Endo the guinea piggie LOVES him!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 18, 2007)

Well it has been a while since I last posted in Bangbangs blog so apologies there, things have been a little chaotic here!!!!
Anyhow here are some pics of bangbang and the other creatures that live here, Enjoy!





Bangbang .... or a statue?





"You could have warned me that the flash was on!!!!"





"listen woman IT IS TOO BRIGHT!"





"Much better much better"





"Check out my pink lips!"





"I'm super serious"


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are my birdies, Herman has been sick but luckily it looks as though he'll be ok (after a lot of hard work on my behalf!!!!!!!!!)




Herman 
"I FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL GOOD DERNERNERNERNERNERNER"




Pewi
"I'm super sexy!"





Me "can you like... stop dropping eggs please?"
Indy "do you know how much hard work i put into those things? Maybe YOU should trying catching them so they don't break pfftfffttttttttt"





Endo
"Oh man i just love bokchoy its so good ya know? I jsut LOVE it yumyumyumyum"





Marley
" PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLAYYYYY"
Winstone (my neighbours 12week schnause pup)
"Mmmm maybe.."





"POUNCE MUABAHAAHAHA"
"ARUGHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

I love that bird! What kind is he???


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 21, 2007)

Scarlet chested parrot/parakeet
They are supposed to be very gentle birds, Pewi however is a monster at the moment and isbully the weiro even though she's twice his size:grumpy:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 24, 2007)

I just found this blog, I looked at all the pics, read all the captions and laughed 'till I thought I'd pee myself... Now theres no more pics 



*MORE PICTURES PLEASE!*



*Thanks,
Shay, Simi and Sisi. *


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 25, 2007)

stay tuned and update will occur thursday-friday:biggrin2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay I will stay tuned! 

Tick tock Tick tock Tick tock Tick tock


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ooo! Me too! I just found this blog and I love it! :biggrin2:

Your pets are so entertaining :biggrin2:


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! I know i'm a little late with the photos but the weather has been horrible, so windy and rainy!! It actually feels like winter.... amazing we havn't had a real winter in year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyhow ENJOY





"All this rain is making me seriously cross"





"I mean how am I supposed to destroy...I mean.. enjoy stuff when it rains all day long?"





"Dude, it is SERIOUSLY starting to REALLY bug me!"





"What's a girl to do..."





"I call this... MAXIMUNDESTRUCTION"





"MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA"





"BAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA"





"POWERMUNCH"





"watcha gonna dooo about it?? HUH?? HUH?"





"Now this is what i call content muaha... phewwww"





"Yeah you heard me!! muahaha... too much rain makes Bangbang go something something... crazy??? DONT MIND IF I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO "


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2007)

Marley felt that seeming everyone else has a dressing gown that he should too hehehe...


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 26, 2007)

"Oh hi....how is everyone going?"





Bangbang "I need to talk to you about something..."
Me" Oh yeah... whats that?"





"That dog... Marley... is ALWAYS in my way... ALWAYS"
"I know... he just really likes you .."





"SEEEE I can't even talk to you without him CREEPING AROUND IN THE BACKGROUND!"





"ARUGHHHHHH GO AWAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY"
"HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII BANGBANG"





"Are you trying to hide from me?"
"OH YOU THINK?!!!!"





"I love Bangbang!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

*OMG! PERFECT! He is your animal that I must have.*

*Bangbang wrote: *


> Marley felt that seeming everyone else has a dressing gown that he should too hehehe...


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 26, 2007)

*Yay, and update! Hi Bangbang! Hi Marley!*

*Marley sure is growing, how old is he now? How is Lucy and Endo?*


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 27, 2007)

JadeIcing- You can have him he's a maniac!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha nah I love the little monster he's so insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bangbang ses "TAKE HIM!!!! PLEASE!"
He's my little grubby puppyand no matter what Bangbang ses she'ld miss him following her everywhere!

Diana- he's 23 weeks on Wednesday! He's growing like there's no tomorrow, he's going into that retarded teenage stage where his limbs are all out of proportion with his body hahaha!!
I'll update photos of Lucy and Endo probably today, they are both going really well. Lucys coat atm is so hairy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She looks like a snow lepoard. Endo needs to go back on a diet she's a tad bit tubby atm whoooops!!!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2007)

Gosh,i seriously love Bangbang,she is such a pretty little girl,and she is so full of character,i love reading your blog 

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww he sounds great.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I havn't bothered posting to often as I think this blog is getting lost among the vast array of other blogs! So I shall just update now and then unless otherwise instructed. Enjoy!






As spring begins, the flowers are starting to bloom... This is Bangbangs new favourite spot, so many things to munch on!





She loves to sit under here and wait for flowers to fall so she can eat them!





Fushia





Her silverbeet is looking good, ready to munch!





yum yum yum





"These taste as good as they look!!!"





"Colour means yum and i didnt pick these they fell, which means i can eat them!"





"Don't even try it! I know your games!"





"Marley back off i'm not sharing"
"But but but... ohhh.. no fun"





"heeheheehe"





"don't care what she ses I gots me own"





"I love spring"


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2007)

*Just another quick post, here is some Endo update photos.*







"Lara ses I have the cutest mouth!"





"I love marleyI hope he comes to see me soon"





"See that black thing in the background, thats Marley, I love him!"





"Lara ses i'm not fat just chunkalicious"





"Do you like my chops?"





"Thanks for looking....pity i cant see you...or anything...whats going on..."


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww I love the new pics


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pictures, BangBang is so adorable. She always has cute captions too. 

Looking forward to more pictures of your Beauties.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I was playing with my camera the other day when i found a feature I never knew existed... the saddest thing is i've had this camera for two years....!!!!!!!
You can take black and white photos but leave in a colour (blue, green or red). Its cool!!!!!!!!!!! Take a look..





*"What you looking at?"





"... I'm not in the mood go away"





"I'm serious... not in the mood.... GO AWAY"





*sigh* "I can see you..."





"Your an idiot"





"I dissaprove of this harrassment! Go and annoy the dog"





"Muahahaha i'm eating Bangbangs silverbeet"





"I just can't wipe that grin of ma face!"*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww. I love the Endo and new Bang Bang pics, too cute. What is that feature on the camera called, do you know? I know mine has black & white and also Sepia. You can't leave color in though, that I know of. What a neat feature.


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics! I want to come to Australia, everything looks so pretty!

Bangbang is such a little ham! Look at that face!






She knows shes perfect :biggrin2:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hi Lara! How's it going? We're good here,I have Newt now, did you know?*

*I love your garden, it's so pretty! *

*hehe, Endo looks like a beaver! That's a cool trick with the colours and your camera, very attractive.*

*Give everyone pets from me!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hello everyone, I know its been ages since Iâve updated the blog for those who didnât know I was overseas for a few weeks. Iâm back now and things are very hectic with study and work so I havenât been able to update or get on the net as frequently as I would like. 
Bangbang is doing so well she looks amazing. She was 3.7/8 kg a week before I left and its now been 3 weeks and she weighsâ¦. 3.1kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its amazing what cutting out treats and fatty foods plus exercise can doâ¦
She has so much more energy is doing more binkies again and looks and feels great. Iâm so happy.
Here are some photosâ¦*
*From this...*








*To this!





















*It's hard to notice the difference in the photos but trust me its a huge difference... ill try and take some better photos soon, till next time, thanks for looking!
:biggrin2:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Woohoo! Way to go Bangbang! Now her and Ookpik look even more alike! Crazy.*


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just thinking that when I was looking through your blog... it's just crazy how similar they are in appearance and personality...!!


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 4, 2007)

*Just a few photos of Bangbang and Marley. Enjoy*





*Bangbang"There seems to be something lurking behind me"*





*Marley "BOOOOOO"*
*Bangbang "ARUGH its YOU"
*




*Bangbang "Your and idiot sneaking up on me like that"
Marley *sighhhhhhh* "I was just mucking around duhh"
*




*Bangbang "you can sit next to me as long as there is a gap between us"
Marley "ok i promise i wont get to close"
*

*And finally Marley in the pansy patch
*


----------

